# Most hated sound when riding urban or dj?



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine is pshhh, a tire deflating...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Mines usually when I hop up onto a ledge thats pretty massive, or come up short on some urban gap and hear the loud clank of the rim hitting concrete....... and then pshhhhh.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Mine is pshhh, a tire deflating...


That one sucks. I also hate the CHUNK of throwing my chain off...makes me want to go SS sometimes. But I love being able to shift to a higher gear if I need to ride at something faster...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, to go along with yours, which sucks.... would have to be wind... I hate cross-winds, although when I'm not on my bike I like it.... or, just to hear "snow" in the weather forecast... I like snow, but just not this riduculous muddy and cold transition phase in between fall and full on winter...

or when riding random college campuses, to hear some idiot "frat" boy yell out, 
"hey, pop a wheelie for me on your little bike..." 
yeah... I'll pop a seat-post into your head, you hollister cover-boy wanna be.... 
(on that note, anybody seen "Borat" yet? and hear about how those douche-bag college kids are trying to sue the movie producers now??? All pledge allegiance to the "SUE"nited States of America...)


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't mind snow in the forecast so much...but then again, I work in the snowboard industry. She is my first love...although I do enjoy 2 wheeled contraptions nearly as much.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

the sound of my helmet hitting the ground, with my head still in it..


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

*If its mine I'm proud, if its a person infront of me, I am not happy*

a mega decebil PPHHHTTTHP with fumes coming from someones ass.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

micky said:


> a mega decebil PPHHHTTTHP with fumes coming from someones ass.


Very insightful. But when you're riding a bike, you're outside, and it doesn't smell too bad outside now does it?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, the "pshhhhh" pisses me off. So, does any sound from my bike. And I really hate the sound of no beer when I reach into the bag of ice...


----------



## lost cause (Nov 11, 2006)

"get out of here before i call the cops"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

lost cause said:


> "get out of here before i call the cops"


Good one.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

pshhhh while running from sirens.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dd13 said:


> pshhhh while running from sirens.


best one yet.

but the thing is, was that "pshhhh" comin' from your tire, or outta your pants?


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

my chain is loose so i hate to hear my chain slap. also i hate the sound of when you hits a ledge bad and people are watching you and they all go "ooooooooooo" or something r3tarded like that


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

sirens defenitely sirens. or the middle eastern cop at the dorms we ride @ "i love you kids like my own children, please leave so yoyu dont get injured...i know i sound like carazy motherfvcker but i no want you to get hurt" made my day. and deflating tires and SNAPPP!!! of the forks.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

konaclump91 said:


> my chain is loose so i hate to hear my chain slap. also i hate the sound of when you hits a ledge bad and people are watching you and they all go "ooooooooooo" or something r3tarded like that


yeah, the only time I hear "oooooooo" is when the ladies catch me in the corner of their eye poppin' and lockin'.  pick it up and drop it off, you know what I'm sayin'? 
heck, I don't even know what I'm sayin'...

I hate chainslap.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

honk........errrrrrrrrrrrrr (screeching tires)


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

The swear words I yell when I shin myself.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

When you're just pedaling along and you realize that the barely perceptible scratching noise is your slightly bent disc rotor. And it won't stop until you stop...:madman:


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

oh fcuk ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch :madmax: my leg is in two pieces!!!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i hate the sound of my bike in general. the fork clanks, the brake started rubbing yesterday, the crank creaks and people are always yelling "ever heard of wd40?"

and thats why i ride w/ my mp3 player blaring


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

The sound of sand rubbing against or rim and (if your poor like me and need brakes) your cantilever brakes. 
The clicking of your shifter but no clank from your derailer (switching gears).
The chain hitting the frame.
"psshhhh" Is a must.
Idk, theres tons that piss me off sometimes :madmax:


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> When you're just pedaling along and you realize that the barely perceptible scratching noise is your slightly bent disc rotor. And it won't stop until you stop...:madman:


same. and the sound when your chain pops of when your pedaling.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the pshhh noise, while in the air kinda sucks.


----------



## anti-spandex (Feb 6, 2004)

Any bike noises will ALWAYS rate second to the terrible sound you when you break a bone. I spiral fractured my tibia a few years back (not riding actually) and I will never forget hearing that sickening snap. I will take brake-rub or flat sounds over broken bones any day!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

anti-spandex said:


> Any bike noises will ALWAYS rate second to the terrible sound you when you break a bone. I spiral fractured my tibia a few years back (not riding actually) and I will never forget hearing that sickening snap. I will take brake-rub or flat sounds over broken bones any day!


not trying to sound like a hardazz here, but If it came down to it, I'd much rather break a bone then snap a ligament... bones heal and grow back, ligaments don't. 
that said, I completely agree with you. :thumbsup:

and brake rub isn't that bad... I like it when my hopes get really wet and sandy, then get really loud - they make different frequencies, so I can make songs while bombing downhills out in the woods...


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

I hate it when i do a jump or a gap and hear "SHTUNK... oh fuAAAH STANGLINGBADOMBLINGTASLINGOPULAING ping ping ding ding drrrrrrrrrrr" the sound of one of my friends that falls. That kills the moment.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

"do a wheelie!"


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

HONK HONK
"Get off the damn street!"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The best one I've ever heard is from a soccer-mom, "GET OUT OF THE STREET YOU STUPID SH!T! THE ROAD IS NOT FOR [email protected] BIKES!" I wasn't even in the road, I was manualing on the median.

Hearing the rim smack the ground sucks.

Hearing the popping from my left pedal because the bearings are going south also sucks.

Noisy brakes. Especially howling.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The gurgling pig sound my avid brakes used to make with the old polygon rotors.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

The "bubble wrap getting twisted" sound my ankle made during a fall. Took 3 months to get over that.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I just remembered one really annoying noise, Marzocchi Dirtjumper forks, and the classic "thunk" they make when topping out. :thumbsup:


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I just remembered one really annoying noise, Marzocchi Dirtjumper forks, and the classic "thunk" they make when topping out. :thumbsup:


Ya i noticed that with my friend's bikes. Is there other forks that does that or is it typically only with DJ series?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Mine is pshhh, a tire deflating...


Mine's " HEY YOU ON THE BIKE ..... STOP RIGHT THERE " ... ususally said from a very pissed off cop running after me


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> ....And I really hate the sound of no beer when I reach into the bag of ice...


i'll do what i can, to prevent that from happening in the future....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> I just remembered one really annoying noise, Marzocchi Dirtjumper forks, and the classic "thunk" they make when topping out. :thumbsup:


it's not the DJ series forks, it's the super low end forks with no rebound damping...


----------



## teamhart2 (Apr 5, 2006)

dont stop, assume its some other guy on a bike 

see annoying cops thread in general discussion haha


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I had I bike make a "ting" sound once. Turned out that I actually heard my frame crack.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ihatemybike said:


> I had I bike make a "ting" sound once. Turned out that I actually heard my frame crack.


 i've heard that "ting" quite a few times in my days....
Viva La Dickies Hat!!!!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Mine's " HEY YOU ON THE BIKE ..... STOP RIGHT THERE " ... ususally said from a very pissed off cop running after me


i figured you would say the sound of a moped comign towards you....hah

i hate the sound of your rear hub clicking becuase 3 of the ball bearings fell out of the cup inside the hub, or when u hear ur tire rubbign against your chainstays cuase ur rear whell is ******!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

wow thats intence ahahah.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Whenever I land hard on concrete, my frame makes a thunk noise I can feel up in my wrists.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate the sound of my email when someone replies to this thread... :madman:

Unsubscribe!!! Unsubscribe!!! :madman:

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://forums.mtbr.com/subscription.php?do=usub! &t=245781


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

my least favorite? sounds (to me) exactly like a frito chip cracking... means in about 10 seconds i'll be laying on my side popping me left knee back in place... followed by two days of limping. when i was 13, riding my bmx to get a magazine: a lady ran a red light, hit me dead on at ~40mph. that was 21 years ago, and the knee still isnt right. hurt it in a few motorcycle accidents, too.

second to least favorite: almost the same sound, but add some sloshing water-like noise to it... means my right shoulder just came out, and i'll be doing the whole "laying on my side (painfully) popping [whatever appendage just came out] back in" thing. actually more painful than the knee... but i can at least ride home with the shoulder. knee i can't ride home... or walk home...

and the torn soft tissue thing: damned things never heal right. 16 years ago i tore my left achillies tendon. it usually is at least mildly painful... takes 10 minutes of streching before any use of it, mornings are a *****... and it gets hurt again so easily. had scar tissue removed twice already, might be about time for more...

as far as bike sounds: on a former XC bike... uphill, pumping hard, slight sound that was the chain derailing... meant my package was about to (at best) graze the top tube.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it's not the DJ series forks, it's the super low end forks with no rebound damping...


sure, super low end forks .....mostly by zocchi make that noise...even the 500 dollar DJ 1 makes that noize. my (worth new) stance static has never made noise (ecept for the cool squish noise from the fluid flow dampening)


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ya, the pop of ligements snapping sucks balls, i snapped a few ligements in my knee a couple of years ago boarding.....still the same ****....

or the crazy lady that lives near one of our urban spots, that door creaking and the sound of the cane comin sucks some major balls, mainly because she actually calle the cops on us a couple of times


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep em coming.


Another sound I hate is total silence. It means I'm not riding my bike, that it's in my room with me, and that I won't be able to ride until the very end of march(or maybe even later).


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

freewheel popping and about to blow when you are cranking on it.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

The whirrrr of knobby tires, the only sound my bike makes, and I hate it


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

the pinging and popping sound of yet another set of bearings going bad.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh man. The sound of a pissed off security guard on a golf cart charging at you after he sees you building a DJ from a pile of dirt in an apartment complex...

Good times.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

From drunken BU sorority girls:

"Hey BMX sucks...... you guys aren't even riding BMX"

Natural selection will work in my favor one day.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> sure, super low end forks .....mostly by zocchi make that noise...even the 500 dollar DJ 1 makes that noize. my (worth new) stance static has never made noise (ecept for the cool squish noise from the fluid flow dampening)


if you have a DJ1 and it's topping out (which happens in forks with no rebound control) either you don't have the correct oil level, or your rebound valve is wide open. i've hade 6 different DJ1's since thier introduction and not one has ever had a harsh top out. hell, none of the hundreds of others i've seen have done it either. you could adjust the rebound control on every DJ series fork and have a rebound that takes about three seconds to fully extend.....

so, i'm claiming BS on your DJ1 top out theory. you have obviously spent zero time on one....


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

the dull thud of my head hitting hard ground, followed by the inability to see for about a minute - luckily, it happens rarely

tick, tick, tick every pedal stroke from a ghost creak in the BB/cranks/pedals/who knows where - happens all the time


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Fycking pad rub won't go away.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The zzzing my disk rotor makes when I land a 180.


----------

